# Nice trail cam buck



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

What do you think this 9 point would score? I just got this pic last night behind my house...lol


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

flypilot33 said:


> What do you think this 9 point would score? I just got this pic last night behind my house...lol


i dont know what it will score but there is 2 things i can tell you about that beast;#1....it will make one nice wall mount............#2.....it will make one good dinner plate...lol


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's one heck of a buck! Hope you still have your buck tag. If I saw evidence of him on my property I would rather eat my buck tag and take a chance on getting a shot at him during the season rather than take an average buck that outside the ears.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I think you have a booner! Please kill him! My guess: 165-170


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice Buck!

What is the make and model of your camera?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I still have my buck tag. If I do kill him you will be able to buy the DVD with the kill on it too.... The trail camera is a wildview 3 mega pixel camera. They are like 110 dollars. Not the best but it did me a good enough job. We were guessing around 150", but hard to say. A booner would be sweet. A cameraman and I will be out in the morning after him, then again Thursday, friday, saturday, sunday, and monday morning.....lol Hopefully he will get an arrow rather than a bullet out of the ole Thompson Center.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Just from looking at the pics, I doubt it will make 150...I would say mid to high 140's...no doubt it is a nice buck with good character. I like how the tines bend in on the top. That is pretty unique. Good luck!! :!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am no expert but I believe this is a younger buck, I don't think he is near his potential. I would kill this deer in a heartbeat though. I think the spread masks the mass, my guess as score would be easily in the 150's gross, maybe better, but not a booner till next year.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree he is young. Not a very big body. His tracks were tiny and most would mistake for a young doe. I would love to let him grow till next year (probably won't have a choice though) but I will take him if I can.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hopefully you get a tape measure to him. I'm anxious to see. I can't imagine he could possibly be less than 150.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I would say 140's. Does look young. Not enough mass to drive up the score. If he makes it to next year he'll be something special.


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

nice buck! he is definatly a lil on the young side but still a trophy by all means! i would guess low 140s. next year hopefully his g4 will come out strong on both sides but you never know for sure. it is very very very hard for a main frame 8 to crack 150 expecially with out the mass to go along with this bucks length. my advice is if you get the chance you gata take him because remember he will not only be a year bigger but also a year SMARTER next year!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Net - mid 140s is my guestimate. Anybody that thinks this buck is even close to being a Booner is on crack! 

Flypilot - pm me your e-mail address & I will send you a pic of a net 150+ 8 pointer for comparison (killed in your area by the way). You will see the differences in beam length, width and height on G-3s for reference. It takes a real special 8 to net over 150 and they are few and far between. 

Awesome buck though and no way I would let him walk - the arrow is already on it's way if I saw him


----------

